# Car Rental - No credit card?!



## northernlad

Hi team,
I need to rent a car for a short period of time. I have a residence here, and ID, but I do not have a credit card!
Is anybody aware of car rental places that will rent with cash as deposit instead of credit card?
Many thanks!


----------



## AlexDhabi

I believe there were companies that used to do this with a substantial cash deposit, but they have been prevented from doing so. This was told to me by a rental company a few months ago - hence I rented the car for a friend to use (effectively 2 drivers) as she had ID and licence but no cc.


----------



## nonoa

I've done this. There are a bunch of car rental places on Hazza bin Zayed street. On the opposite side of the road from Burjeel and Dar Al Shifa Hospitals. They are inside the block on Aradah St.
One of them accepted my debit card, another took a cash deposit.


----------

